# When I delete a program why does both my SD and HD remaining time go up?



## g182237 (Sep 11, 2006)

Why is it that when I sometimes erase a show that was recorded in SD, I gain time back for both the SD and HD recording sections? I gain most of the time back in SD, but I do gain a few minutes in HD. Haven't been able to figure this out. Thanks for the help peoples.


----------



## Mojito05 (Dec 8, 2006)

g182237 said:


> Why is it that when I sometimes erase a show that was recorded in SD, I gain time back for both the SD and HD recording sections? I gain most of the time back in SD, but I do gain a few minutes in HD. Haven't been able to figure this out. Thanks for the help peoples.


It's pretty simple, but when you erase a show, whether it's in SD or HD, you're freeing-up the total space/time available on your hard drive, so both sections will gain time. But because SD programming takes up less space/time than HD programming, you're always going to see more time added to SD when you delete stuff.

And here's the capacity of the ViP622 hard drive:
SD = 200 hours of recorded programming
HD = 30 hours of recorded programming

Hope that helps!


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

Can someone tell me where you can determine how much time you have left for both HD and SD recordings?


----------



## Cold Irons (Dec 7, 2005)

This question/confusion seems to come up all the time. The 622 does not have seperate storage for SD vs. HD recordings - it's just one big storage bucket that can hold either one. The time available shows how much HD (or SD) you could potentially record if you did all HD (or all SD).

Think of the 622 as one big bucket (not 2 buckets) where you can put either grapefruit (HD) or kiwi (SD). The bucket will hold 5 times as many kiwi as grapfruit. When you remove one kiwi, your "space available for kiwi" count will go up by one, and your "space available for grapefruit" count will go up by 1/5th.

The "storage available" for HD and SD is visible on the DVR screen.


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

Cold Irons said:


> This question/confusion seems to come up all the time. The 622 does not have seperate storage for SD vs. HD recordings - it's just one big storage bucket that can hold either one. The time available shows how much HD (or SD) you could potentially record if you did all HD (or all SD).
> 
> Think of the 622 as one big bucket (not 2 buckets) where you can put either grapefruit (HD) or kiwi (SD). The bucket will hold 5 times as many kiwi as grapfruit. When you remove one kiwi, your "space available for kiwi" count will go up by one, and your "space available for grapefruit" count will go up by 1/5th.
> 
> The "storage available" for HD and SD is visible on the DVR screen.


I see the storage available for both HD and SD but it does not change. I record mostly Sirius audio programs so maybe that is why as the songs without video must take very little space.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I've never recorded from the audio-only channels, but I would guess they take very little space as compared to an SD program of the same length... and similarly to an HD program of the same length beyond that.

The grapefruit/kiwi example is the best kind of example (although I usually use watermelons/apples when I do the analogy) for folks having a hard time visualizing how things are calculated.


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

shortspark said:


> I see the storage available for both HD and SD but it does not change. I record mostly Sirius audio programs so maybe that is why as the songs without video must take very little space.


Sirius is something like 128*k*bps vs something like 12*m*bps for HD. There is an enormous difference.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

shortspark said:


> Can someone tell me where you can determine how much time you have left for both HD and SD recordings?


It tells you right there on the screen that lists your recorded programs.


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

bruin95 said:


> It tells you right there on the screen that lists your recorded programs.


It actually tells you HD *or* SD not HD and SD because it can't.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Cold Irons said:


> *The 622 does not have seperate storage for SD vs. HD recordings - it's just one big storage bucket that can hold either one.*


 Just for emphasis...


----------

